# korean buddhism in the MN



## mystic warrior (Apr 24, 2006)

Just wonder is there any place to practice korean buddhism in the MN area thanks


----------



## bignick (Apr 24, 2006)

Hmmm...probably somewhere in the Twin Cities area, I would guess...

Things get a bit sparse up north here....


----------

